# Who's Getting A Puppy This Year?



## LaRen616

So who's getting a puppy this year?

What breed are you going with?

What will it bring your dog total to?


----------



## KeeganM

Oooo!!! Me Me Me! =)

GSD. It's a v Eichenluft dog =)

First REAL working dog. All others have been collies! lol


----------



## Lilie

Me! Me! Me! I'm still shopping and in the information gathering process, but I'm really leaning towards getting a Texas Blue Lacy. Really excited about it.....


----------



## KZoppa

I'm hoping to but not actually likely to happen until 2013.


----------



## Lilie

Forgot to say it will bring my total dog count to 4. With one being an old dog and one only being half a dog (mini doxie).


----------



## BlackGSD

I guess you mean in the coming year? (Since "this year" only has just over 30 days left.) 

I hope to get an Australian Cattle Dog puppy. (or a cattle dog/Australian Shepherd mix) If I do, it WILL be male and most likely blue as I really prefer blue over red. (MUST be a breed other than a GSD as I have vowed to never again have a male GSD.)

I thought about getting another Catahoula Leopard Dog, but really want something smaller. (Smaller as in medium sized {30 to 50 lbs} not small or toy sized.) Wrangler was 19 inches tall and 35 lbs and I really like that size.


If I get a puppy, it will bring my total to 2.


----------



## bocron

I'm hoping to get another Lancashire Heeler this year. I just this morning got an email from a breeder in Sweden who is hoping for a litter in late spring. The bloodlines are what I have been looking for, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed. I will have to fly over and get the pup as most of the breeders won't just ship a pup. Fine with me . 
This will bring my total dogs to 12. Since we have 12 acres here, I guess that makes it one per acre .


----------



## BlackGSD

Annette, 

Is there anyone that you know of in the U.S. that breeds them?


----------



## bocron

BlackGSD said:


> Annette,
> 
> Is there anyone that you know of in the U.S. that breeds them?


There are a handful of breeders in the U.S. and a few more in Canada. All of their stock is from the same stock as my male (either dam's or sire's side) so no one in the states is producing anything that I can use as a foundation girl. There is a really nice litter in Austin TX, the sire is totally outside of my boy's lines, but the dam is a first cousin to my male so grrrrr. 
The breeder I got my boy from is in Washington state, but has scaled back her breeding (she has an ill parent that needs her attention). There is another person in Oregon, but her stock is all from the breeder I got my boy from so that's a no go.
At last count there are around 90 Lanchashire Heelers all told in the U.S. registered with FSS, but that is total so some of those have passed away.

I will prevail!


----------



## IllinoisGSD

We'll be bringing home a GSD in January. That will bring the dog total to 2.


----------



## BlackGSD

Annette,

Do the west coast breeders you know of have websites?

I was telling a friend of mine how cute your guy is and she was looking at (and reading about) them on the web and may be interested. She has a Mal and a Dutch Shepherd and just lost her old Dachshund to cancer a few months ago and is starting to think about getting another small dog.

Too bad all of the ones in the US are closely related to your guy. Oh well, makes for a good excuse to fly overseas! LOL.


----------



## bocron

Here's one-

LancashireHeelersUSA_MtBrookKennels

this lady I don't know, but here's a link with her email and stuff.

Lancashire Heeler Community — Aasum Lancashire Heelers


----------



## ladyfreckles

Bringing home my GSD pup (vom Zedder-Kamme) in early to mid January. Very excited. It will be our first dog. After that we'll test the waters and may in a few years get an eastern line GSD too, but that's years down the road (fiance has fallen in love with Vom Banach dogs but they didn't have a litter for us this winter).


----------



## BlackGSD

Thanks. I will pass them along.


----------



## BlackGSD

ladyfreckles said:


> .......(fiance has fallen in love with Vom Banach dogs but they didn't have a litter for us this winter).


 She has at least 3 litters on the ground right now.


----------



## ladyfreckles

BlackGSD said:


> She has at least 3 litters on the ground right now.


Her normal litters are $1500 but when we talked to her the only litter(s) she had was $2000, which was out of our price range unfortunately. I didn't ask about the other ones though. Oops, my bad :thinking:. Either way, still hesitant about having working/eastern line for a first dog so it worked out for the best. Some day we may well have a beautiful sable from Vom Banach (I will admit--they've grown on me. I didn't think they would!). 

I'm happy about Zeder-Kamme :wub:.

The budget is just to leave some wiggle room in case costs we aren't expecting come up (vet bills etc). You can't put a price on a good dog, obviously. We're easing our way into the dog world and still learning so much, so we're being a little cautious about what we spend in the beginning. The price wasn't the only thing that deterred us, though. We weren't yet sure about working line, and the litter we inquired about was black when I'd prefer a Sable (don't get me wrong--I'll love any dog we get. I just didn't want to put a reservation on that litter.) 

Some day though, some day...


----------



## BlackGSD

ladyfreckles said:


> Her normal litters are $1500 but when we talked to her the only litter(s) she had was $2000, which was out of our price range unfortunately. I didn't ask about the other ones though. Oops, my bad :thinking:. Either way, still hesitant about having working/eastern line for a first dog so it worked out for the best. Some day we may well have a beautiful sable from Vom Banach (I will admit--they've grown on me. I didn't think they would!).
> 
> I'm happy about Zeder-Kamme :wub:.


The prices change about as often as I change socks!

IMO, you are MUCH better off going with the breeder you did. Can't wait to see pics of Viking when you get him.


----------



## N Smith

I was going to get a new pup next September but came across an exceptional boy this September, so I already have my new puppy!



















Getting him brought our dog total up to 4.2. (My husbands 6lb chihuahua barely counts as a guinea pig let alone a dog...LOL)


----------



## ShenzisMom

I'll be getting a male Dobermann in the spring/early summer. I'll have 2 dogs


----------



## BlackGSD

N Smith said:


> . (My husbands 6lb chihuahua barely counts as a guinea pig let alone a dog...LOL)


:spittingcoffee:
LITERALLY!!!! Thanks for making me choke this morning!! That was too funny. :rofl:

Cute puppy by the way. And the right color!


----------



## N Smith

BlackGSD said:


> :spittingcoffee:
> LITERALLY!!!! Thanks for making me choke this morning!! That was too funny. :rofl:
> 
> Cute puppy by the way. And the right color!


 
LOL, Welcome!

It is quite a huge joke around the house, because I have my two shepherds, a Leonberger and a rescued Husky mix, and he has his 6 lb chihuahua. Walks are hilarious! He walks his little chi and I walk my 4 bohemuths, and it makes a really pretty picture!

I will say though that because he is treated like a big dog and has the same rules and expectations, he is fast becoming an awesome little dog. He is only 7 months old and has an amazing recall, sits and focuses for his food, walks extremely well on a leash (just behind the heel position), is friendly with all dogs and people, loves car rides and can be brought anywhere (shopping, parks with kids etc) and is always a gentleman and listens extremely well. So many people have commented on how well behaved he is and how they always expect the little ones to be nasty because so many of them are.


----------



## Jax08

Not me.


----------



## BR870

If by "this year" you are including December, then yes. We are getting a male GSD pup, Ezra v.d. Rennbahn. He brings us up to 2 dogs, both GSDs...

Actually, we get him Thursday.


----------



## Anastasia

ME!!!! I pick him up in 12 days!!!!!

This will be our only dog, we have spent the last year without a dog for the first time in my entire life and the first time in the 27 years DH and I have been married.


----------



## AgileGSD

I got a puppy earlier this year - a Pyrenean Shepherd named Savvy


----------



## LaRen616

Anyone else getting a puppy in 2012?


----------



## Rerun

Still waiting. Litter (conception) didn't take.  So hopefully spring of 2012


----------



## LaRen616

Rerun said:


> Still waiting. Litter (conception) didn't take.  So hopefully spring of 2012


What are you going to get this time?


----------



## Rerun

Still waiting on a male GSD


----------



## bianca

Oooh me!!!!!

In about 2 weeks, a solid black boy!

Will bring the total to a grand sum of 2!


----------



## LaRen616

Rerun said:


> Still waiting on a male GSD


How exciting! What lines? How many will this bring you to?


----------



## LaRen616

bianca said:


> Oooh me!!!!!
> 
> In about 2 weeks, a solid black boy!
> 
> Will bring the total to a grand sum of 2!


:happyboogie:

So excited for you Bianca!!!! :hugs:

Moo is going to love having a baby brother! :wub:


----------



## Castlemaid

How exciting Bianca! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## bianca

Awww thanks Lauren and Lucia


----------



## Ace952

Just got one last week.

Tixi z Berounske Basty

Tixi z Berounske basty - German Shepherd Dog

And I have a 16 month old at home

Tank z Jirkova Dvora

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=685895


----------



## marshies

One in 16 days!!
She'll be my first shepherd.
I'm very excited, but not looking forward to these next 16 days. I have 4 more assignments, and 4 more exams until I get to meet her...then RIGHT after she gets home, one more exam. The joys of a 4th year university student.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Ladyfreckles I know a lady(Janet) in Spokane with a Zedder-Kamme dog, she is very happy with her dog who is a female named Henna. I used to live in eastern OR and still saty in touch with Janet via fb every now and then.

And a puppy for me???? Pretty firm "maybe? in 2012. Pretty much decided on breeder just when is the big question. 

This would bring me back up to 3 GSD's.


----------



## Aniday

If the rest of the family agrees then I will be joining the Puppy Crew in January 

Looking at a Coldwater Farm boy from their litter (Juno/Grimm) right now. Just need to get everyone else on the same page too! 
That'll bring the dog count up to three. (Two Yorkie...things, and a GSD.)


----------



## JakodaCD OA

ACE you been holding out on me,,you don't need another dog, send that boy to me,,I am a sucker for those black dawgs..

With that said,,hopefully spring/summer I may be getting a male GSD of course,,,miss having my male dog

I will always have an aussie as well, when the time comes tho, I think I may go with a mini,,I know a good breeder and I am in love with my friends mini aussies


----------



## Ace952

JakodaCD OA said:


> ACE you been holding out on me,,you don't need another dog, send that boy to me,,I am a sucker for those black dawgs..
> 
> With that said,,hopefully spring/summer I may be getting a male GSD of course,,,miss having my male dog


LOL! I was going to send you a PM tonight! She is great but man does she bark when in her crate. I don't have Barak anymore so it is just her and Jax.

You know I was never a fan of all black dogs but now I have learned to love them..lol I couldn't pass up on this breeding and there were only 5 so I got lucky.

Really?!?! Have some breedings in mind?


----------



## JakodaCD OA

oh she will grow on you,,I wasn't a real fan of them either until I got Dodge, and I dunno, something about their faces,,really grab you..(altho I'll bet this one is really grabbing you LOL)..she looks like a little devil)

I always have breedings in mind, just to darn much to pick from) Just saw a pic of one wanda (kleinenhain) produced out of Ike(schraderhaus), and my gosh, he's a hunk...and I hear he's a spitfire to..not sure I want another 'spitfire' tho.. One is enough at the moment

Enjoy her, maybe get some earplugs? Or better yet, why the heck isn't she sleeping in bed with you))))


----------



## Kaity

ladyfreckles said:


> Her normal litters are $1500 but when we talked to her the only litter(s) she had was $2000, which was out of our price range unfortunately. I didn't ask about the other ones though. Oops, my bad :thinking:. Either way, still hesitant about having working/eastern line for a first dog so it worked out for the best. Some day we may well have a beautiful sable from Vom Banach (I will admit--they've grown on me.


Aron and Jadas puppies are probably $2000 but I remember seeing a Molly and Irvin litter for 1800 I think! Theres and Irvin and Atilla litter as well for 1800 if I remember correctly! But you have already picked your puppy.. soo exciting


----------



## BR870

2 more days... Really just have to get through tomorrow, then he comes on Thursday :wild:

Thursday is gonna be rough. Gonna be a nervous wreck until the plane lands


----------



## JakodaCD OA

can't wait to see updated pics of the new little monster)


----------



## sddeadeye

I will be getting a GSD pup in 2012. It will bring us up to a total of 2 dogs-my pup and my husband's lab.


----------



## Kamahi

In spring 2012 I'll be getting a Czech/West German working line solid black male GSD puppy. I am *super* excited, as this breeding contains the same bloodlines (that I am in *love* with!) as my previous black GSD (IMO he was the epitome of what a GSD should be), Jaeger:

_(Jaeger's sire and his mom's half-sister will be the parents of the breeding I'm on the waiting list for)_









Taking my total to 9 dogs. It's a good thing we have acreage


----------



## Danielle609

I WILL be getting a Huerta Hof beauty one of theses days. Highly hoping for sometime in 2012 if things work out....I say that with a little bit of a heavy heart though. Because in order for me to be able to bring a pup home a couple of things need to pan out. Number 1, I live on the opposite side of my 97 year old Great Grandma's duplex and our side is TINY. But once anything happens to my Grandma (not that I am hoping for it or anything) We will buy the house we are in and turn it into a 1 family house. (Which is minimal work, just need to pull down a couple of walls  ) Then we will be ready. I have toyed with the idea of getting one while she is still around, but when I say my side is small...it is really small. We are on an acre of land, but I don't know how well that would work in the winter...so that is my whole life story  But although I love every dog of Robin's that I have seen, I would love to have an Ivan Pup. I love that stud muffin :wub:...My Husband was instantly drawn to him when we went to visit Robin and her crew. Actually to be honest, if things would have gone how I really wanted I would have one of the adorable Cuervo babies...Yes Marshies I am very jealous of you , but things don't always go as you would like...tis life!


----------



## robinhuerta

Danielle......ANYTIME! We were impressed with your family also.
You say when, and we would be happy to have you a part of our "family".
Marshies is getting an "exceptional" young female....she doesn't even realize it yet! LOL!


----------



## Jess04

I will be flying to denver to get my new pup in 6 days... that totals 3 dogs!


----------



## marshies

Danielle609 said:


> I WILL be getting a Huerta Hof beauty one of theses days. Highly hoping for sometime in 2012 if things work out....I say that with a little bit of a heavy heart though. Because in order for me to be able to bring a pup home a couple of things need to pan out. Number 1, I live on the opposite side of my 97 year old Great Grandma's duplex and our side is TINY. But once anything happens to my Grandma (not that I am hoping for it or anything) We will buy the house we are in and turn it into a 1 family house. (Which is minimal work, just need to pull down a couple of walls  ) Then we will be ready. I have toyed with the idea of getting one while she is still around, but when I say my side is small...it is really small. We are on an acre of land, but I don't know how well that would work in the winter...so that is my whole life story  But although I love every dog of Robin's that I have seen, I would love to have an Ivan Pup. I love that stud muffin :wub:...My Husband was instantly drawn to him when we went to visit Robin and her crew. Actually to be honest, if things would have gone how I really wanted I would have one of the adorable Cuervo babies...Yes Marshies I am very jealous of you , but things don't always go as you would like...tis life!


Aww. Thanks! I think the dog will Only be appreciated more after the wait. Amaretto is the dog that I've been waiting for for the last 13 years. She truly is a childhood dream come true and a personal goal fulfillment. The day I pick her up I feel like I can almos check off an item on my life bucket list. 

I can't wait for you to join the family as well. I've been getting alot of help and guidance from Whiskey's mom and can imagine the camaraderie between us will be nothing short of that. 



robinhuerta said:


> Danielle......ANYTIME! We were impressed with your family also.
> You say when, and we would be happy to have you a part of our "family".
> Marshies is getting an "exceptional" young female....she doesn't even realize it yet! LOL!


Robin, you're right in that I may never know how exceptional of a dog she is because the only other pet I can compare her to is my dwarf rabbit. But regardless, she is the realization of a life long dream and I couldn't be more excited to have her! You can probably tell by how many frantic emails I send you that I am excited, nervous, and cannot wait for the 15th!


----------



## spiritsmom

Me - just not sure when. If Berlin's hips fail then I will get a replacement puppy from her breeder late in 2012. I am contemplating another Shiloh Shepherd if not. So we'll see.


----------



## sddeadeye

I may be a tinge jealous about those getting Huerta Hof pups. But, my next pup is a working line coming from their neighbor to the north, Melinda. My husband prefers the more "traditional" looking GSD's (black/red). So who knows, maybe several years down the road when we are looking for a 3rd pup we might be looking them up!


----------



## robinhuerta

Sddeadeye.....Melinda is a good friend of ours....you will get a very nice puppy from her!
Congrats!


----------



## sddeadeye

Thanks! I think it was a post of yours when I was doing some research into working lines that actually led me to their website. Melinda has been so nice to work with and I very much look forward to driving out there to meet her next year when we go pick up our new pup.


----------



## GSDElsa

I WANT a puppy! But probably won't be getting one. Someone I train with and my SchH TD just bred their 2 dogs together. The female is super serious and no nonsene the male is happy and fun loving. They should be a FABULOUS combo that balance each other out perfectly. If this breeding happened when I was looking for Medo, I probably would have jumped on it. 

ALAS.....we don't need 2 dogs only a year apart (SOB!), so I'll just have to snuggle with them, threaten to steal them, and sniffle when they leave.


----------



## 4score

We pick up our little male pup this Saturday! My wife and I have started "nesting"!! LOL Can't wait.


----------



## Mfd

We pick up our new pup next Sunday, can't wait. That will make a total of 6. My husbands dog is 16 years old so every day we get with her is a blessing she is Aussie/lab cross. We then have a 9lb min pin which we don't really count as a dog more as a cat litter box and all. A 12 year old retired cowdog whose not moving to fast these days, a golden retriver Saint bernard cross we rescued who lives with us 4-5 months a year. The rest of the time he's at the neighbor's who only live here 8 mos. and winter in California. He's in love with there dog and 2 little kids. Last is the pup I got last June who was supposed to be a German Shepherd, turned out he is German Shepherd, pitbull/lab cross, there was 2 odd balls in the litter (see post back in July) he's a great dog super smart but not a German Shepherd. so this weekend we get our girl it will be a great addition.


----------



## IllinoisGSD

Our puppy will hopefully be arriving to us on the 2nd!


----------



## DaveWallerCB

We should be picking him up the week of Jan 9th!!


----------



## BR870

BR870 said:


> 2 more days... Really just have to get through tomorrow, then he comes on Thursday :wild:
> 
> Thursday is gonna be rough. Gonna be a nervous wreck until the plane lands


So Ezra is currently having fun demolishing left over wrapping paper and cardboard boxes...


----------



## unfaithful

I've been fascinated by GSDs for a long time now so me and my partner are finally ready to get our first dog together! We were taking care of his brother's Alaskan Malamute for a while when he moved to live in Thailand, we loved him to bits, but unfortunately at the time we were not ready for a dog. He was not trained, kept jumping over our 6ft fence and escaping all the time, so we had to give him away to a better family. It was a heartbreaking decision, but I know he's much happier now. Right now were building a kennel and a run in our garden and getting ready for a new puppy. I've been reading up a lot about GSDs and lurking here and I feel like I'm almost an expert on this breed, hehe! The puppy will be ready in 8,9 weeks and it's from a black mother and black and tan male import from Holland! I can't wait, it's all I can think about! The kennel is not far from our house and they also do training! I'm so excited! It's gonna be a boy and we will name him Sam like in I Am Legend!


----------



## Klamari

DaveWallerCB said:


> We should be picking him up the week of Jan 9th!!


I just saw the announcement!!!!:happyboogie: Congrats!!! He definately looks like a handful. I can't wait to meet him, but I'll give you the pleasure of introducing him here


----------



## IllinoisGSD

We picked up Komet von Wolfstraum last night from the airport!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

I guess we are, since we will most likely keep a female out of the Arko/Alexa litter.


----------



## obxterra

Planning on picking up Ciyah on the 14th in SC, about a 1,000 mile round trip from here.


----------



## KaiLouie

I am planning on getting a black and tan, blanketed black or bi color female this June. I can't wait. I have been doing tons of research, but I'm still not sure on a breeder. I have been scoping Neuer Monde Shepherds. If anyone here has a dog from this breeder, I would love some input. I am without a dog currently, but I miss our family GSD, Louie everyday!


----------



## krystyne73

Kamahi said:


> In spring 2012 I'll be getting a Czech/West German working line solid black male GSD puppy. I am *super* excited, as this breeding contains the same bloodlines (that I am in *love* with!) as my previous black GSD (IMO he was the epitome of what a GSD should be), Jaeger:
> 
> _(Jaeger's sire and his mom's half-sister will be the parents of the breeding I'm on the waiting list for)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking my total to 9 dogs. It's a good thing we have acreage


I am super jealous!! I am looking for a good solid black male but still getting over the Sasha heartache as well. 2012-2013 maybe


----------



## k9sx5

My GSD is scheduled for birth tomorrow 7 Jan 2012 from Last Mountain Kennel in Sask. Provided of course that my dream boy is in the litter. I've been reading this site now for a month so much learned and still so much more to go. I'm obviously super excited and the three hounds I have here are too, or else (kidding).


----------



## DaveWallerCB

My boy Legend's flight hits down in Texas at 8 am tomorrow. And I'm ready and tired of waiting!:crazy:


----------



## Holmeshx2

David I didn't know you were on this forum as well.... you owe TONS of pics when Legend gets there


----------



## Nikitta

I'm going to get another after Jas gets a year old this summer. That will bring my count to 2. I was up to 6 at one point but I liked having 3. I doubt I will ever get more then 2 again though.


----------



## DaveWallerCB

Don't worry, camera is already in hand and ready!


----------



## cliffson1

Got an eight week male on Xmas eve. He survived my grandchildren over the holidays. Very very neat little puppy. I now have three dogs.


----------



## Barb E

Kaos arrived on the 2nd of January, I now have 2 dogs


----------



## jb_pwrstroke

I am I am I am lol still have until february before litter is born. Im getting a male gsd and he will be dog number 2 and 1a cat


----------



## JanaeUlva

IllinoisGSD said:


> We picked up Komet von Wolfstraum last night from the airport!


Congrats!!!!! Sweet looking fella and from my novice pedigree experience and being impressed with the Wolfstraum kennels, I'd say Super Great choice! How exciting! Keep us posted with puppy stories.


----------



## cmillerrn510

Mee Too, Mee Too!

I got a beautiful sable girl early December, she's almost 5 months now. And got a blk/tan male puppy last week. He's about 10 weeks now. 

I'm just a "SUCKER" when it comes to German Shepherds!

Makes my total 4 GSD and 1 Boxer


----------



## troy_mia

Hopefully, I might get one too by tomorrow. 

I haven't seen the puppy yet. Going to visit the breeder tomorrow. If I like his behavior then I am sure going to get it. In pictures he looked really good; but I am just wondering if he is really worth the premium . The Sire was VA5 in 2011.


----------



## jprice103

I am!! Hopefully he will be coming home late February/early March. We are still waiting to find out if there is a puppy with the right temperment for me...so I am trying not to get TOO excited! But it is REALLY hard not to be! And I've even started buying stuff! We will be getting a puppy from Johnson-Haus. From the Alexa/Arko litter (hopefully)!! :wub:


----------



## sddeadeye

Well, I am no longer getting a 2012 pup. It changed to early 2013. I realized when I was home on leave that I have way too much going on this summer and upcoming fall when I get home from Afghanistan that it really isn't wise to throw a puppy into the mix.


----------



## stealthq

I am.

Well, actually, I got him just at the end of 2011. 

Went with a Standard Poodle - mostly because my parents, whom I visit every weekend (bringing all my critters with me), were clearly not thrilled with the idea of a GSD coming to visit, though they tried to hide it. The Standard was my 2nd choice breed. 

Have to say that I am very pleased with him so far, though he's a bit more mellow at home than I wanted . He sure does turn it on when he sees agility equipment, though. We'll be signing up for those classes next. In a couple of years I'll re-visit the GSD notion. Kohl will be wanting a play buddy by then, I am sure! Funny thing - at his puppy class, guess who his favorite playmates are? That's right - the two GSD pups!

Kohl at my parents', with their Sheltie. They're big buds already.


----------



## TimberGSD2

Hopefully I will be getting a new puppy in either April or late May depending on what pup from which litter works out for me. I'm very excited! I have a list of names picked out and have already started going to a club to observe and hopefully learn some things before pup and I are ready to start training!


----------



## troy_mia

I am getting a puppy this weekend. I will be flying down to pick him up. I do have the option to pick any of the other available puppies from the litter.

Here is the photo of the puppy on which I have the deposit on. Comments, thoughts ?


----------



## jb_pwrstroke

My pup should be born this weekend  its been a long wait


----------



## amaris

Got mine...not really a pup but still


----------



## spiritsmom

stealthq said:


> I am.
> 
> Well, actually, I got him just at the end of 2011.
> 
> Went with a Standard Poodle - mostly because my parents, whom I visit every weekend (bringing all my critters with me), were clearly not thrilled with the idea of a GSD coming to visit, though they tried to hide it. The Standard was my 2nd choice breed.
> 
> Have to say that I am very pleased with him so far, though he's a bit more mellow at home than I wanted . He sure does turn it on when he sees agility equipment, though. We'll be signing up for those classes next. In a couple of years I'll re-visit the GSD notion. Kohl will be wanting a play buddy by then, I am sure! Funny thing - at his puppy class, guess who his favorite playmates are? That's right - the two GSD pups!
> 
> Kohl at my parents', with their Sheltie. They're big buds already.



He is such a CUTE puppy! I love the Standard Poodles - an old boss of mine had a few and they are such cool dogs. Kohl is adorable and love the name!


----------



## Wilma

I am, I am!!! Just put my deposit today with Rallhaus and will get to bring my new furbaby home in April. I am SO excited, I can't wait.


----------



## daviddrena

After 4years of Titan rolling solo we pick up Bolt Saturday.


----------



## Verivus

Most likely 2013 for me if the breeding I'm looking at happens. That will bring my total to 3. Two gsd, and one papillon.


----------



## Shade

I'll be picking up my new GSD puppy at the end of March, the litter was born on Jan 26th. I'm hoping for a male, there's five males and one female in the litter (go figure lol) and he's from Stalworth Kennels. If I do get a male his name will be Loker Delgado Von Stalworth. It's a L litter, I love the show Lie to Me and Loker is my favourite character so it couldn't have worked out better, though I'll be calling him Delgado 

This will be my second dog, I currently have a female min poodle


----------



## Jimmyjones

*About a week!*

I just picked my pup from robin at royal air shepherds! I've been waiting to have another gsd for about 15 years now. I had first pick and man was it exhausting trying to get the right one!


----------



## jprice103

I'm picking up mine tomorrow! So excited that i cant sleep! :happyboogie:


----------



## ShenzisMom

Its the last uninterrupted sleep you'll have for a few weeks! I'd be taking advantage lol. Congrats! What a little cute fluffball.


----------



## Anitsisqua

I just put down my deposit at Rallhaus, and my first little bundle will be ready to come home in May! I am so excited that I can't stop smiling at work. My boss keeps giving me funny looks. The wait is going to kill me!


----------



## Wilma

I have my deposit with Kim at Rallhaus also... I can't wait!!! Just 4 and a half weeks to go to bring my little boy home! I am counting down the days.


----------



## Atticus5

I pick up my GSD boy this coming Wednesday! I'm ready to explode I'm so excited!
I know that not much sleep will be coming my way soon enough but I'm already so restless with anticipation that I wake in the middle of the night thinking about what to get ready for my new pup. It's nice to hear the excitement and joy in other's posts. It's going to be a great year


----------



## MustLoveGSDs

Wilma said:


> I have my deposit with Kim at Rallhaus also... I can't wait!!! Just 4 and a half weeks to go to bring my little boy home! I am counting down the days.


Jyota x Nord litter?


----------



## TimberGSD2

One more day. She comes home tomorrow. This is going to be the longest 2 days ever!


----------



## jprice103

TimberGSD2 said:


> One more day. She comes home tomorrow. This is going to be the longest 2 days ever!


YAY! So excited for you! I know exactly how you feel...was just there myself recently! I can't believe he's been here for 5 weeks already! Can't wait till you get her home and can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## TimberGSD2

Thanks Jessica! The waiting is the hardest but I have gotten to visit her every week. I should probably cherish my last full nights sleep tonight!


----------



## jprice103

TimberGSD2 said:


> Thanks Jessica! The waiting is the hardest but I have gotten to visit her every week. I should probably cherish my last full nights sleep tonight!


You are so lucky! My breeder was 3 hours away, so I couldn't visit. PLUS, I didn't find out until the Thursday before I got him, if I was even getting one! THAT was the hardest part for me!! They had to do the temperment tests to determine which puppy would go to whom! So I was buying stuff and getting ready...but not even really sure I was getting one! I'm so glad that it worked out and I did! He's just perfect!! :wub:

And yes...do WHATEVER you can to get a good night's sleep! It has been 5 weeks since I've slept through the night! Although at least we are down to getting up 1x a night instead of 3x! Won't be long until we are making it through the night! Can't wait!


----------



## Anitsisqua

MustLoveGSDs said:


> Jyota x Nord litter?


Yep!


----------



## Wilma

MustLoveGSDs said:


> Jyota x Nord litter?


Yes.. that's the litter. I went and met them both in January and fell in love with them. I was originally going for a girl but my hubby fell in love with Nord and wanted a boy, so we switched to a boy. His name on paper will be Gaius but I am still not sure if that is what is call name will be.


----------



## sddeadeye

Yay! I can officially join this thread. I have just been approved as the new owner of a puppy born Feb 6, 2012. He will not be coming home until the end of May after I get home from Afghanistan and our couple's trip to Hawaii the week or so after. So he'll be right around 4 months when I go pick him up. Breeder is going to have him started on housebreaking, crate training, and basic obedience.

DH is calling tomorrow to put the official deposit down on him and then the wait is on. 

On another note, it is not a GSD. After much discussion with my husband, I have decided to wait a few more years for a GSD. We are going with one of our other favorite breeds from the herding group that we both have experience with, just a different coat type this time.

A smooth collie.


----------



## Mira

im new in this forum and dont know how to use it yet, i have a question though
Should i be concerned if my puppy have 3 white toe nails, 3 white pads and white on his chest?


----------



## Anitsisqua

Wilma said:


> Yes.. that's the litter. I went and met them both in January and fell in love with them. I was originally going for a girl but my hubby fell in love with Nord and wanted a boy, so we switched to a boy. His name on paper will be Gaius but I am still not sure if that is what is call name will be.


Apparently, I can't read. I thought that question was for me. But in other news, we're getting brothers! I'm getting a male pup from that litter as well. His name is going to be Gable.


----------



## TimberGSD2

I leave in 7 hours to go get my puppy. This will be the longest 7 hours EVER!


----------



## Wilma

Anitsisqua said:


> Apparently, I can't read. I thought that question was for me. But in other news, we're getting brothers! I'm getting a male pup from that litter as well. His name is going to be Gable.


Lol.. I saw your name and your puppies name on the Rallhaus site.. Congrats & welcome to the family. We will be related thru our puppies. :toasting:


----------



## paulag1955

Provided he turns out to have a suitable temperament, this little guy should be coming home in about 6 weeks.


----------



## faithshen

I got my new puppy just last January, her name is Chamsy she's very lovely and brave puppy.


----------



## dustymedic

I've begun searching and found several kennels with in an hour's drive. Send e mails to several, got replies from 2, going to look at a litter Sunday..


----------



## SDChicken

I'm hoping we get a puppy this year but that really will depend on who I decide to go with. I have a list of breeders I want to contact but I'm nervous about it. Have you ever wanted something sooooo bad for sooooo long that you start to fear it? Its sooooo close that you can almost feel the fuzzy little buggar, smell that puppy breath, and you are petrified something will nab that dream away? That's how I feel right now. I honestly don't care if I have to wait another year to get the right dog for us. But ooooooohhhhhh how torturous this is for me. Haha


----------



## jb_pwrstroke

I got 2 this year 1 expected and 1 unexpected


----------



## ItzBellaDuh

i will be getting a german shepherd next month shockingly on my birthday he will be 8 weeks lol it will my dog total at 2 with a pom who is soon to be a little BIG brother  we have been waiting for the litter to be born since earlier this year so me and the hubby are very excited!


----------



## sddeadeye

I pick my guy up in 4 days.


----------



## Ishmail

Picked her up from the airport yesterday! I've had the cheesiest smile on since.


----------



## Ishmail

pic2


----------



## dbellamore

we pick up our puppy (#7) mid July. I am excited and dreading it all at the same time. Our last guy was a rescue, so we haven't done a puppy in a long time.


----------



## Wolfenstein

SDChicken said:


> I'm hoping we get a puppy this year but that really will depend on who I decide to go with. I have a list of breeders I want to contact but I'm nervous about it. Have you ever wanted something sooooo bad for sooooo long that you start to fear it? Its sooooo close that you can almost feel the fuzzy little buggar, smell that puppy breath, and you are petrified something will nab that dream away? That's how I feel right now. I honestly don't care if I have to wait another year to get the right dog for us. But ooooooohhhhhh how torturous this is for me. Haha


I know EXACTLY how you feel! My husband and I finally have a plan in place for a puppy at the end of 2013 so I just got the nerve to email my favorite breeder and say, "Hey, we'd be honored to get a pup if the timing lines up!" It feels so daunting because it feels like SUCH a big deal! We've been waiting for and researching for a pup for SOOOO long, and I've wanted a GSD practically my whole life. It really feels like I can cross off a life's goal if everything pans out!


----------



## Ishmail

Wolfenstein said:


> I know EXACTLY how you feel! My husband and I finally have a plan in place for a puppy at the end of 2013 so I just got the nerve to email my favorite breeder and say, "Hey, we'd be honored to get a pup if the timing lines up!" It feels so daunting because it feels like SUCH a big deal! We've been waiting for and researching for a pup for SOOOO long, and I've wanted a GSD practically my whole life. It really feels like I can cross off a life's goal if everything pans out!



Yep I know exactly how you feel, researched for about 5 months and waited for a year. But boy is it worth the wait! i am baby sitting and training my cousins pup a couple days a week and my pup arrives from the same breeder in September. Enjoy them and take lots of pictures cause they grow up too fast.


----------



## Missourigsds

Pickup in July- Litters

Super excited! :wild:


----------



## Steve & Michelle

We picked up our little Jake from Kolenda Kennels in April and have struggled getting rid of the giardia. We have now put him on Ponaziral and keeping our fingers crossed. We were courious to know if anyone else has had a persistant problem with giardia and how you treated it. Jake is now 17 weeks old and we hope to have him cured.


----------



## LaRen616

So....................

Who is getting a new puppy this year?


----------

